# real old boards - anyone have info?



## bmackay (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey All,

I found about 6 really old boards and was wondering if anyone could tell me about them? I was going to just scrap them, but if they may have some value for a collector, I would rather sell them off. Some of them have IC and transistors with gold legs as well.


----------



## kuma (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey , hows tricks ?
They're nice and shiney , I know exaclty what I'd do!
please bear in mind that I have no idea of their true , or potential value , I'm just playing on my ignorance here , .... :lol: 
All the best with them!
Kind regards , 
Chris


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 29, 2011)

I would say that it can't hurt saving items like that until you get some answers to your questions. 
Once you process them it will be too late for collector value. Ebay would probably get you the most money for them either way, collector or gold value.

Jim


----------



## Ocean (Aug 29, 2011)

"Slathered" in gold!


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 30, 2011)

bmackay said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I found about 6 really old boards and was wondering if anyone could tell me about them? I was going to just scrap them, but if they may have some value for a collector, I would rather sell them off. Some of them have IC and transistors with gold legs as well.





I noticed these boards for auction on ebay yesterday but see the auction is closed now. Was it only a one day or did you pull them?


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2011)

In my veiw the pictures of the boards do not look like anything special, part of a larger machine transistor circuits, used to see that type in 70'S and 80's, they will have much more gold than the modern circuit boards, looks like you will have a small button gold to melt later.


----------

